# Flasking questions



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a seedpod from my Pot. Memoria Irene Feil 'Ruby Red' AM/AOS ready. I need to order the media from phytotech labs I think it's called. I don't know what media to order or how much. I'm basing my method on the 4 part video series on YouTube about flasking. If I'm successful, I'd like to start breeding slipper orchids. So what media should I order and how much?


----------



## maitaman (Nov 17, 2012)

most of the commercial media are okay if you have the flow chamber or whatever.
If you have no equipment, you can use the cornstarch method. It costs next to nothing and can be done in teh average kitchen


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 18, 2012)

maitaman said:


> most of the commercial media are okay if you have the flow chamber or whatever.
> If you have no equipment, you can use the cornstarch method. It costs next to nothing and can be done in teh average kitchen




...A cornstarch method? Intrigued.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, I'd like to know more about the cornstarch method. For the supplies I need from Phyto Tech Labs, it would cost around $75 for flasks, media, agar, a few tools and measures, not including shipping.


----------



## maitaman (Nov 20, 2012)

It´s a method I worked out ten or twelve years ago. It costs about eight cents a flask to prepare, or did when I left the states and you can do it in te kitchen. It was in Orchidds From Seed for Pennies, but has been updated to get rid of the complicated making of your own nutrient in Orchids from Seed: Simplified. You can use the best liquid fertilizer for what you´re growing.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 21, 2012)

Go read this thread: http://www.ukorchidforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1292 (especially post http://www.ukorchidforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1292&start=40#p14808) You can probably do everything at home for less than $75. For flasking medium try http://www.westernorchids.com.au/ . If you stick with Phytotech then you want P658. It should work for growing on and sowing.

Best of luck!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 21, 2012)

I now know what to get from PhytoTech Labs and it will all cost $65-$70 not including shipping. I'm going to get the P668 media and add my own agar and use coconut water.


----------



## maitaman (Nov 23, 2012)

I have posted the information about the cornstarch method on sales forum. It is easy and very cheap. I have one phrag cross growing now and a number of native species crosses. Some grow well, but some form great seeds that do not germinate. I don´t know if it´s the media or simply because that is why there is no such registered cross.


----------



## ericst11 (Nov 28, 2012)

use the coconut water when you replate . Not for germination . The seed don't benefit from it .Thats coming from the person that did most of the lab work for the old hoosier orchids. When i was talking to him at the last MAOC.


----------



## ericst11 (Nov 28, 2012)

Orchid boy if you need seed sown give me a call i'm set up for it, right next to where you live and i have a flow hood and anything else you need. I pm you and gave you my number.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 28, 2012)

I do understand the urge to do your own flasking. I tried it myself. I had success with my first pod a Broughtonia, then failure after failure with Paphs and Phrags. Then I decided to use a pro.

So when the complexity of getting everything together, finding a good affordable media formula that actually works, and the frustration of trying to do sterile technique get to you. 

For less $$$ than you would spend getting a home lab together, can send a pod to Rockbridge Lab, Dawn will flask it for you. She charges for creating the the mother flask(s) and then for each replate ordered. I don't know her current fee structure, but I have done some of my own flasking in the past, and I decided if I paid myself $7 per hour, her fee is cheaper than what I could do. Her set up is very efficient for her. When I do a small order, say 4 flasks, the cost per seedling returned is well under $2 each including the cost of the mother flasks and the replates combined. 

http://www.rockbridgelaboratoryservices.com/
I's seen the lab at the new location, its great. Very nice set up. 

Rockbridge is focused on serving the hobby grower, Dawn wants to get pods in, one or two at a time. She does not want to receive a commercial order, with a dozen or more pods. Dawn has a full time job, one of her hobbies is flasking seed. I have used her for years, and have been very happy with the results. Nice Paphs and Phrags. She does well with other genera, including odd ball stuff like Habenaria.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 28, 2012)

ericst11 said:


> Orchid boy if you need seed sown give me a call i'm set up for it, right next to where you live and i have a flow hood and anything else you need. I pm you and gave you my number.



This is so convenient. Wish i had one close by as well.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone have experience with Troy Meyers Conservatory? They flask species orchids free and have good prices on their flasks if you reserve ahead of time.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 29, 2012)

Troy Meyers is great too. If you are making hybrids, Troy does charge for the service. If you are propagating a species, and don't mind sharing it, then his services are free of charge for the first 2 flasks. I have bought many a flask from him. I have some minor complaints about seedling size, he tends to ship them smaller than I would like for Paphs and Phrags, but they are big enough. And the price is reasonable when buying flasks made by other people from Troy.


----------

